# Flash not working in Opera



## error691 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi *g*uys,

As the title suggest*s*, I cannot get Flash to work in Opera, following the instructions in the Handbook. Should I try another browser, as some forums suggest Opera doesn't work well with Flash?

Version information:
Version: 12.15 
Build: 1748 
Platform: FreeBSD 
System: amd64, 9.1-RELEASE


```
$ nspluginwrapper -l
/home/jules/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1
```

Opera plugins paths (from settings/preferences/advanced/content/plug-in options):

```
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/opera:/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-opera:/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
```


```
$ ls /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
libflashplayer.so
```


```
$ cat /etc/rc.conf | grep linux_enable
linux_enable="YES"
```


----------



## error691 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to mention, when I browse to opera:plugins, it is blank.


----------



## error691 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fixed it by adding this to Opera path: /home/{user}/.mozilla/plugins/

Cheers,


----------



## biniar (Jun 9, 2013)

@error691: It will work fine for Opera if you use www/opera-linuxplugins.


----------



## jozze (Jun 10, 2013)

As @biniar says, you don't need to install nspluginwrapper.

Apparently you didn't follow the Handbook at all. There is a special section in it concerning www/opera in particular -- section "7. 2. 2. Opera". Please, before you ask here, at least make a real effort and read the manual. It's really all there, and it will save your time and nerves.


----------



## khentiamentiu (Jul 18, 2013)

*Read the manual, followed the instructions, not worth much.*

It didn't help at all. I was able to play a YouTube video in Opera exactly once. Now every time I try to watch a video, the Flash player plugin crashes.


----------



## serjsk8 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello,

I have the same problem with Opera and Flash Plugin. I followed the instructions in the Handbook but no results. Opera does not see the Flash plugin.  I tried to set the path to it in Opera, but it did not help.


----------



## binyo66 (Jan 23, 2014)

I also followed the instructions in the handbook, and check in opera site as well. I remember opera used to work. Now, after upgrading to FreeBSD 8.4, and using Opera 12.16, it didn't want to recognized it, even the path was right (I tried to set the path to /usr/local/lib/opera/plugins and /usr/local/lib/opera/pluginswrapper,  where the install of opera-linuxplugins store the output), none of the path gave the result. However, if I set the path to /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-f10-flashplugin (same as firefox), then it worked


----------



## mortoxa (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks @binyo66, that works a treat.  :beergrin


----------



## unAmygdala (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Binyo66.

For clarification:  One way to do this (I assume you could also edit a file) is through *Opera's GUI*:

With Opera file menu, select Settings | Preferences | Advanced | Content | Advanced tab | Plug-in Options button

*Change Path Button*

Add Button, add this path, /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-f10-flashplugin


----------



## tingo (Mar 23, 2014)

another way to fix it: `ln -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/opera/` (as root)
Thanks @binyo66!


----------



## alphakiller (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi, I've the same problem: I've installed opera with `# pkg install opera`, and after I've installed www/linux-c6-flashplugin11 and www/opera-linuxplugins with:

`# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11
# make install clean
# cd /usr/ports/www/opera-linuxplugins
# make install clean`

Also I've add 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf. I've restarted the computer, but with opera:plugins I can't see the flash player plugin, and YouTube doesn't work.How can I solve?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2014)

Did you add

```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
```
 to /etc/sysctl.conf?  Remember that does not take effect until a restart or it is done manually with `sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18`.


----------



## alphakiller (Dec 19, 2014)

wblock@: I've already done it, I've followed the handbook step by step, but Flash doesn't work.


----------

